

Your intuition sucks. - mspeiser
http://laserlike.com/2008/11/08/using-data-to-make-predictions/

======
Allocator2008
Yes and no. I agree that data analysis in excel is great and can be very
useful. But intuition also sometimes isn't bad, and for the same reason. Excel
or similar applications figure out "patterns" in data where there doesn't seem
to be any off hand. Our brains can too, but on a sub-conscious level, so what
we call "intuition" is really just the same pattern-extraction going on in a
sub-conscious level of processing. So I agree that data analysis is key. But
our brains can also do it to a certain extent too - not as an exact, mistake-
free thing, to be sure, and therefore excel tools and so forth are still
necessary. But, since the same computational principles apply in what we call
"intuition" we cannot disregard intuition completely either.

